# can i use catsan cat litter?



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

in the rats litter tray? ive figured out where they are weeing i wont be able to get any paper litter till next week when oh is off work. would a ting sprinkle of catsan litter be ok changed regulary?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i really wouldnt risk it in all honesty


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks I could see anything on google dont want to risk them getting poorly just for the sake of a few days x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if your really short, you could always make your own litter from newspaper, personally i havent tried it myself yet, but iv been told it works like, and resembles carefresh.

rip newspaper into shreds, soak it, roll it into balls, and leave it to dry


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you I might give it a try


----------

